# $55 kits quality



## alexkuzn (Jul 15, 2009)

Just had a chance to play with some pens my friend made with $55 kits. 
As he told me these kits are as good as it gets in kits.  

I could not help but notice that cap threads on these kits is way too loose and that makes a pen feel cheap no matter how much gold or shiny embellishment they put on it. 


Am I wrong expecting nice "precision mechanical" feel from a $55 kit?

Is there any kits that don't have that problem? 

I personally don't care about shiny stuff, gold or ornaments. 
All I want is precisely made parts. You guys am I am sure know the feeling of playing with perfectly made mechanical parts - silky smooth movement, no play between parts etc. It's a pure joy. :yin-yang:

BTW My friend stopped making kit pens and moved on to bowls till somebody shows him a better kit.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm no expert, but like they say,

"If you want something done right, so it yourself"

Maybe that's your best bet for what you are looking for. In my limited experience, I am very happy with the kits I have done.


----------



## alexkuzn (Jul 15, 2009)

I must add I am spoiled by been exposed to custom made folding knives. 
They are SOOTH. To achieve this parts have to be very precisely made. 
I am talking about 0.0001" or even better in moving parts.


----------



## alexkuzn (Jul 15, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> I'm no expert, but like they say,
> 
> "If you want something done right, so it yourself"
> 
> Maybe that's your best bet for what you are looking for. In my limited experience, I am very happy with the kits I have done.



I wish I had a metal working lathe but unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2009)

what do you mean that the threads were too loose?

more info leads to better responses.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 15, 2009)

A while back someone posted some info about putting silicone caulk around the inner surface of the cap ring to eliminate this problem.  I don't remember who it was though.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 15, 2009)

aggromere said:


> A while back someone posted some info about putting silicone caulk around the inner surface of the cap ring to eliminate this problem. I don't remember who it was though.


 I believe it was Texdurango.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 15, 2009)

I believe the "caulk" was for keeping the cap closed.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know what your definition of a precision feel is but do know that I have handled $800 name brand pens and they open and close with just as much play as the kits I use.  Makes me feel better!


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 16, 2009)

making your own threads sounds like a possible fix


----------



## bitshird (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what kits you're referring to, but the ones I turn in that price range are the Lotus and the Imperial,and Emperors I've done three Lotus and on all three the threads seem a bit tight, on the two Imperials the threads fit nicely same as on my Emperors and Jr Emperors,. If the pens were mine I'd be screaming bloody murder at the supplier, I agree on a pen that expensive everything should fit, if it doesn't let the manufacturer or importer hear about it.


----------



## Bree (Aug 20, 2009)

Ken... 

I just took a look at your Ebony Lotus and it simply rocks!!  What an elegantly beautiful pen!  I have a Lotus kit on order for a birthday present I plan to make and I am thinking about what wood to use.  That Gaboon Ebony is right up near the top!  

Wow do I love that pen!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2009)

Bree said:


> Ken...
> 
> I just took a look at your Ebony Lotus and it simply rocks!!  What an elegantly beautiful pen!  I have a Lotus kit on order for a birthday present I plan to make and I am thinking about what wood to use.  That Gaboon Ebony is right up near the top!
> 
> ...



Bree, that Gabon Ebony is actually a home brew black Polyester Resin,,but thank you for the compliment.:wink::wink:


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 23, 2009)

Most of the kits have a three postion start for their threads, ie the threads can start in 1 of 3 postions. I don't know if that would be possible on  a fine precision quality thread?  But the possibility of making something of quality has me thinking!! Amos


----------



## Bree (Aug 23, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Bree, that Gabon Ebony is actually a home brew black Polyester Resin,,but thank you for the compliment.:wink::wink:


 
Ebony or poly... It looks incredible.  I have a bunch of Ebony so I am thinking about making it with Ebony... or maybe one of the other kits I ordered.  The Ebony will look just like your poly pen once a nice finish applied.  It's black as a coal yard at midnight!!  LOL!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 23, 2009)

The expensive kits are identical to the cheapest version of the same pen. Only the plating and decoration is different.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 23, 2009)

I just got my first Jr. Gent, and Jr Emp. in the same order. I am impressed with the action of both component sets. I think by nature, the threads cannot be super precise. A pen lid is a whole different animal than a bolt or something that has precise fine threads. I am not a metalworker either, but that just makes sense to me. The threads on the kits i just got are a bit "sloppy" by definition, but they are also smooth and clean. no hangups or roughness, just a bit of play till you get the threads seated fully. 

I have been playing with threads in PR lately, to try to do a kitless. One thing i almost immediately noticed: the fine threads hang and drag, and also take alot of turns to seat.


Just my two pennies worth...


----------

